# TIme to start using a pick?



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

At least for the next little while.
Played in a small bar last night. 4 piece band and the corner we were in was pretty tight.
I was standing beside my amp and could just barely hear it.
Subconsciously, this made me dig into my strings harder than usual.
I hate using picks on bass. lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Carol Kay says use a pick for everything.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Holy [email protected]&$....

I've never gotten that bruised even after 8 hrs straight of playing! 

You need to build up some corn or tape up your finger with hockey tape...

Hope the recovery is not to painful. ..

Get a bigger bass amp !

I only use a bass pick when a get finger cramps... hate those...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Frenchy99 said:


> Get a bigger bass amp !


Can't drown out the rest of the band. lol.
This is what I play through.

(google pic)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Can't drown out the rest of the band. lol.


Guitar is over rated !!! 

Bass is where its at !!! 

HNG^%$


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Getting a bigger amp doesnt mean you have to drown them out. Look at all the guys with halfstacks who turn down


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I once did something like that before I realized my first finger kept hitting the screw on the neck pickup of my first bass...

Don't give up---unless you want to use a pick...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve got the pick for you. And I’d say one you go pick with good tone, it’s hard to go back. There are more available dynamics. Your photo is the evidence that you wanted more _forte_

Nevertheless the pick is no 2nd fiddle. It’s legit. It’s my preference live on bass.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I played bass for years before I picked up guitar and for some silly reason wouldn't dare use a pick until I heard Bobby Vega use one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Used one (of three that I took) at tonight's rehearsal.
Took 3 songs to used to it, plus shortening the strap to raise my bass a bit.
Feels weird, but I can get used to it.
Just have to drill a hole or file the pick for grip.
Kept rolling around between my thumb and finger as I played.

Adapt and conquer!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Just have to drill a hole or file the pick for grip.
> Kept rolling around between my thumb and finger as I played.


I tried in the past... the picks always slip... Just feels unnatural for bass to use a pick...



laristotle said:


> Adapt and conquer!


I took me years to adapt to use a pick with a guitar !!! 

Congrats and rock on !

HNG^%$


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I'll admit it -- I'm odd.

I use a thumbpick on bass. Have done since I started playing bass in the mid '70s, because that was what I played guitar with. I use and really like the Herco blue nylon thumbpicks (again, because that was what I played guitar with); they were a little hard to find for a while so I bought a gross of them when I found somebody who had them. They've since gotten easier to find.

They do wear out, though, especially if you use roundwound strings.

 It turns out that, now that they come from Jim Dunlop, they're available in a choice of 4 gauges: Light, Medium, Heavy, and Extra Heavy. I wonder if anybody sells sampler packs... (further consideration suggests that the web page is simply broken, and shouldn't show anything of the sort for these guys  )

And -- according to the HERCO® THUMBPICKS   website, "These picks provide long life and excellent memory." I don't know about the first part, but the second part hasn't worked on me...


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Light touch .....let the bass amp do the work. Get an extension cab, stick it underneath ....no bigger footprint and now you can hear and still feel your pant legs move.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Little hint if you can't hear the bass: try to make sure the amp is on the same level as your feet so you can feel it. Don't put it up on a stand or chair or riser or something. It you want it to point at your head, try leaning it back, but make sure that it is resonating the floor so that you can feel it with your feet. Sometimes if you can't hear it, feeling can help a *ton*.



sambonee said:


> Nevertheless the pick is no 2nd fiddle. It’s legit. It’s my preference live on bass.


I don't get why some people say, "I'll never play bass with a pick!" Use the tools that sound the best for the job, don't limit yourself to some weird rules. Lots of great players sometimes use a pick and sometimes don't. I'll even use a pick and fingers in the same song as I've become quite adept at hiding the pick in one finger while the others continue to play. Sometimes I'll use a pick to get some attack and note definition back if the person running sound thinks the EQ for the bass should be mush. Listen to what sounds best for the situation and adapt your style to fit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Why does that pic remind me of a skank I once dated?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

troyhead said:


> Little hint if you can't hear the bass: try to make sure the amp is on the same level as your feet so you can feel it. Don't put it up on a stand or chair or riser or something. It you want it to point at your head, try leaning it back, but make sure that it is resonating the floor so that you can feel it with your feet. Sometimes if you can't hear it, feeling can help a *ton*.


Hmm. Now that you mention it, there was one gig where it was 
on the floor whereas at other gigs, I had it on a milk crate. 
I could hear/feel it on the floor better. Thanks.
I'm keeping my eyes out for an extension cab too. Either a 112 or 210.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I don't get why some people say, "I'll never play bass with a pick!" Use the tools that sound the best for the job, don't limit yourself to some weird rules. Lots of great players sometimes use a pick and sometimes don't. I'll even use a pick and fingers in the same song as I've become quite adept at hiding the pick in one finger while the others continue to play. Sometimes I'll use a pick to get some attack and note definition back if the person running sound thinks the EQ for the bass should be mush. Listen to what sounds best for the situation and adapt your style to fit.


I probably play bass with my fingers about 98% of the time
But sometimes I prefer a pick--certain rhythms I find sound better with a pick
(& are easier for me to play with a pick)
But most work better for me with my fingers...
So I don't rule it out, but I know some who do


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

oheare said:


> Okay, I'll admit it -- I'm odd.
> 
> I use a thumbpick on bass. Have done since I started playing bass in the mid '70s, because that was what I played guitar with. I use and really like the Herco blue nylon thumbpicks (again, because that was what I played guitar with); they were a little hard to find for a while so I bought a gross of them when I found somebody who had them. They've since gotten easier to find.
> 
> ...


The previous bass player in my band used a thumbpick and his tone was amazing. His style sounded like he was playing an upright, and on some recordings people thought he was.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

I did try that and it worked for a bit.
Scrapped off after a couple of songs.
I'm all healed now btw.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> Carol Kay says use a pick for everything.


Jamerson says hook it with yer index finger only - I'd put him on par with Kay for influence and ubiquity. All of Jamaica plays fingerstyle too.

Both are valid approaches; it's all a matter of what suits the situation best. I started out exclusively fingerstyle and hated the pick sound. Switched to pick when I started playing more riffy (chords) surrogate rhythm guitar parts and just never went back even for the more melodic songs. I try to play some stuff fingerstyle at practice occasionally so I don't lose the technique, but not as often as I should.

A pick will get you a significantly more defined attack; cuts in a mix better (fingerstyle sounds better solo'd - that's what I suspect makes people hate picks for bass) so works better for dense rock. If sparser folk or dreamy/dubby stuff then stick with fingerstyle; you just need a bigger amp (or even just a more efficient speaker to give you that little bit more). That Markbass rig should be enough, so see below.

Another thing I find is just stage sound - small stages (esp with monitors) are just bad for being able to hear yourself. You will never hear yourself well standing next to your amp. You need to be a few feet at least in front. Sometimes that's not possible so aim that speaker at yourself (lay the amp flat on it's back if you have to) - also gives a nice diffuse sound to the audience). On a small stage I will often ask the guitard to have our amps opposite sides from us for that reason. Makes it more of a walk to tweak, but at least you can hear yourself. Additionally, and compounding this, would be if bass was coming through the monitors (if any). 2 sources of the same sound, facing each other = out of phase and at least partial cancellation so it's at least muddy and indistinct if not inaudible. Turning up just makes it worse in such cases. Especially on small stages - only kick and vox (and anything also not amplified like horns or DI only keys) in the monitors and everyone will be happier;stage volume can be lower.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sometimes that's not possible so aim that speaker at yourself (lay the amp flat on it's back if you have to) - also gives a nice diffuse sound to the audience).
> On a small stage I will often ask the guitard to have our amps opposite sides from us for that reason.


Hmm, interesting. Have to admit, never thought of that.
The only problem that I can foresee is with the speaker front facing up .. where do I put my beer?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Hmm, interesting. Have to admit, never thought of that.
> The only problem that I can foresee is with the speaker front facing up .. where do I put my beer?


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

oheare said:


> It turns out that, now that they come from Jim Dunlop, they're available in a choice of 4 gauges: Light, Medium, Heavy, and Extra Heavy. I wonder if anybody sells sampler packs... (further consideration suggests that the web page is simply broken, and shouldn't show anything of the sort for these guys  )
> 
> And -- according to the HERCO® THUMBPICKS  website, "These picks provide long life and excellent memory." I don't know about the first part, but the second part hasn't worked on me...


I did get email back from the Dunlop folks -- the webpage was indeed wrong (shock! horror!), and is now corrected.

I meant to post this a while back, and forgot.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I use a pick to play bass, but mind you I started as a guitar player and most of my favorite bass players use a pick so it never bruised my ego to do so. I use a thin pick and a light touch to get smooth "finger style" tones and a medium pick when I want to dig in. Whatever works, do it!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Those blisters look terrible. How did they heal?

I had a felt pick years ago.

I got a blister about a week ago playing guitar, I don’t think that has happened to me before in 35+ years of playing. It was gone in the next day or two.

I made a mitt full of blisters sanding some aluminum for a guitar part. Those were around for a few weeks, got dirty and everything.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I had a felt pick years ago.


I tried that because it seemed like a good compromise, but (IMHO) it's the worst of both worlds. Sounds alright, but so thick it's annoying to use. YMMV. You can still get them (I got mine at Cask a few years ago).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Time to start using a pick? Might want to run that by Tony Clement first ... lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> Those blisters look terrible. How did they heal?


It took a full two weeks.

I had a gig a week after I first got those blisters.
To protect my finger tips, I wore a tight fitting work glove.
Worked well and it didn't affect the sensitivity of touch.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> It took a full two weeks.
> 
> I had a gig a week after I first got those blisters.
> To protect my finger tips, I wore a tight fitting work glove.
> ...


Nice Gibson EB

I once saw a bass player on TV using these wooden stick finger extensions (a good 2-3 inches long) with 1/2" ball ends on them to play. Sounded cool, looked interesting but never saw anything like that ever again. Never been able to google it. Some late night show - can't remember who the act was or what show. Late 80s maybe early 90s.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> It took a full two weeks.
> 
> I had a gig a week after I first got those blisters.
> To protect my finger tips, I wore a tight fitting work glove.
> ...



Hey ! it worked for Michael Jackson !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nice Gibson EB


tnx.
feels and sounds great.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I once saw a bass player on TV using these wooden stick finger extensions (a good 2-3 inches long) with 1/2" ball ends on them to play. Sounded cool, looked interesting but never saw anything like that ever again. Never been able to google it. Some late night show - can't remember who the act was or what show. Late 80s maybe early 90s.


That was probably the wonderful Tony Levin using Funk Fingers . Maybe on Letterman? 

At the risk of derailing this thread, Tony is one of my favourite musicians on the planet. He's played with Peter Gabriel (for around 40 years!), Buddy Rich, Paul Simon, Yes^H^H^H Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe, John Lennon, Robert Fripp/King Crimson, among others. He's been a big influence, although I (sadly) play nothing like him.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

oheare said:


> That was probably the wonderful Tony Levin using Funk Fingers . Maybe on Letterman?
> 
> At the risk of derailing this thread, Tony is one of my favourite musicians on the planet. He's played with Peter Gabriel (for around 40 years!), Buddy Rich, Paul Simon, Yes^H^H^H Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe, John Lennon, Robert Fripp/King Crimson, among others. He's been a big influence, although I (sadly) play nothing like him.


It wasn't Tony Levin (black dude ; wore his bass up real high, like higher than Kim Mitchell wore his axe). Also not Funk Fingers per se (thinner stick portion more round ball end. And he used 3 of them not 2. They looked like sawed off xylophone mallets (and very well may have been). But yeah that was the general idea.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

...


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

When I first started on bass my goal was to be an elietest douchbag that only used his fingers. I thought it would make me a better bass player and that picks were for guitar players that never learned how to play with their fingers.

Fast forward a few months and I found myself using a pick for a song we were covering because it produced the sound/feel I was looking for.

Now I use a pick about 30% of the time. When I write a bass line I usually start with fingers, then switch to a pick if fingers aren’t giving me what I’m looking for.

I’ve learned to slap and pop as well, but I’ve never found a way to apply it practically to my own writing and pretty much only use it for a Chili Peppers cover.

Either way, my attitude on the subject has changed. I now think players should learn as much as possible instead of limiting themselves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Can't drown out the rest of the band. lol.
> This is what I play through.
> 
> (google pic)



I’d try to resist the temptation of going to a bigger amp. The way bass frequencies work, it’s common for a bassist standing beside his amp to not hear it much, while the bass in the room is too loud.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard of guys putting crazy glue on their fingers as well.....just don't touch anything until you're _sure_ it's dry.


----------

